
Nokia 9's fingerprint reader accepts chewing gum, random fingerprints/objects - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/TechAltar/status/1120061159124631554
======
rahuldottech
Update:
[https://twitter.com/TechAltar/status/1120639708877459457](https://twitter.com/TechAltar/status/1120639708877459457)

